# Kindle Calendar (Link to Outlook?)



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I know a couple of months ago there was a thread about calendars on the Kindle but they were basically look only calendars to which you could add notes and whatnot to kind of support scheduling, etc.  

I live in an Outlook world and rely on calendaring within Outlook to keep me sane.

What I was looking for was some method of linking or syncing a calendar with my Outlook calendar and getting it to my Kindle.  I already carry a smartphone that syncs so it wasn't imperative that my schedule be on my Kindle -- I was more just curious if I could come up with a way of doing it.

There are various options that will link/sync an Outlook calendar to a Google calendar and then I suppose one could use the web to view the Google calendar.  I've never used Google Calendaring so don't know how that all would work and so far have not been overly impressed with the internet capabilities of the K2 (not what I bought it for).

In my searching for a solution I came across a program called WinCalendar that will create calendars in Word that will link in and import Outlook entries in any number of formats -- agenda, weekly, monthly, etc.

E-mailing the resulting word doc file to the kindle works and ends up with the calendar viewable on the Kindle.  Now you cannot make notations directly on the calendar but you can add notes to the doc itself.  So basically I now have a way of publishing my daily/weekly/monthly schedule to my Kindle.

Its a bit awkward at present and relies upon the e-mail to Kindle that Amazon is going to charge for but it is functional.

Right now I'm still working with the free trial of WinCalendar (and still looking for others).  I'll shortly start looking for .doc to .pdf converters (would result in no more e-mails but also on a K2 no more notes on pdf - right?).  After that I'll start looking at either writing some bat files/macros/scheduled tasks to try and automate the creation/conversion process somewhat so that perhaps all I'd need do it plug the USB in -- fire off the process and then grab the Kindle and go and have at least a current calendar/schedule as of that morning. 

WinCalendar runs $25/$50 depending upon basic/pro version, I know there are any number of .doc to .pdf converters out there -- some free that rely on e-mail -- others stand alone that vary in cost.

I guess my reason for posting this is to see if anybody else has looked into this -- have any ideas regarding it -- see any real need for it?

Comments??


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

No I don't see a need for it. Especially in today with most people having phones that are more than capable of being regularly sync;d to their main computers calendar. Additionally the K is just not the ideal device for this. Right now I can open my phone or my computers calendar add an event and they will sync on their own. With the K there is no way other than notes to input data, other than DLing a whole new document everytime to make a schedule change. Besides if you have a cell, you generally always have it with you. Unlike the K.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's an interesting idea, Tip10, and one I think many folks would find useful.  I currently sync my Outlook calendar with my windows mobile device, so it's not something I need. . . but it is something I would consider -- for one thing it might be easier to see than the tiny cell phone screen!    And I do pretty much always have my Kindle with me.  And it might be useful for folks who go places where they take your phone at the door because it has a camera built in. . .my DH ran into that a lot when he was doing work at various military bases around the country.  So I do think there's a niche, though probably not a chasm.  

One thing you might consider:  you're using the WinCalendar to make a the word file and e-mailing it to Kindle which your rightly observe costs a little something each time.  You could use MobiCreator (which is free -- google it, be sure to get hte professional version) to convert it to an acceptable format and transfer it via USB.

Also, check the downloads section on www.edukindle.com. . . they've recently put up a planner file that is more functional than the calendar file they had done before.  I still don't think it syncs, though.  True syncing for the Kindle is probably a ways off.


----------

